# Boredom



## frankp (Oct 14, 2015)

It is one of those times at work where I'm between projects and just "killing time". I hate that. Nothing worse at work than being bored and trying to find ways to fill time. Thank whomever/whatever you consider holy for things like WB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2015)

Office worker/zombie?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/moerder/pointless-projects-to-do-when-youre-bored-at-work#.prZmazk06
Some of these are pretty cool...


----------



## frankp (Oct 14, 2015)

Ahh, buzzfeed is blocked by the firewall... such is life.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

Frank I never play games on my computer but recently while sitting in the doctor's office and nothing was happening on WB, I downloaded a game called Little Alchemy. Don't start playing it unless you want to become addicted. If I know you it's the kind of thing you'll get hooked on too. 

Little Alchemy

You can curse me later lol.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Oct 14, 2015)

@Kevin, you're right. That's right up my alley. You're a monster! Thanks!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

Tell me about it. I got t0 150 fairly fast but now it goes a lot slower each time I come back. Make sure to sign in with your G account or something because you wont want to lose your progress when you have to quit playing. There's 550 thing to make. I tried to put my cat in the blender last night even though I knew it wouldn't make anything. I wanted to see what kind of sense of humor the creator had. 

You that you can make life within a handful of elements. Make energy and throw it in the swamp. That's the only hint I'll give you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2015)

I just made Yoda!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

That was really fast if you just started playing Marc. Make a nerd. First you got to make glass. Then glasses. Then . . .


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm playing while I eat my sammich - just made butterflies then bees, then honey.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

Another hint for you guys to make it easier, in your settings go to night mode. I could barely see the elements on my palette (especially Human, Light etc.) but in night mode you can see everything. Also, you might want to select Do not mix previous elements.

I just made a butcher.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2015)

I MADE WOOD!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I MADE WOOD!!!



That one of the first things I did too. Now you can make a boat. Then a sailor. then . . . . have you made tools yet? It's very easy think about cavemen (although I don't think they are an element). . .


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

You need to make metal - you already have the elements make it . . . .


----------



## TimR (Oct 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Frank I never play games on my computer but recently while sitting in the doctor's office and nothing was happening on WB, I downloaded a game called Little Alchemy. Don't start playing it unless you want to become addicted. If I know you it's the kind of thing you'll get hooked on too.
> 
> Little Alchemy
> 
> You can curse me later lol.


That's a mean thing to have done Kevin...took me 36 moves (or recombinations) to create Life...sheesh...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

Marc I have to get back to work. You're going to surpass me in no time with the time you have on your hands. Speaking of time, you can make time itself then an hourglass, watch, clock, grandfather clock (tools and wood) egg timer etc. . . . . 

Don't use a cheat sheet it's no fun that way!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

TimR said:


> That's a mean thing to have done Kevin...took me 36 moves (or recombinations) to create Life...sheesh...



You'd make as lousy a god as me lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey guys I think Frank really got sucked down the hole. 

Either that or if his luck is like mine his boss came by and said:
_
"Frank yoou said you were bored so I found a project for you....." 

"But boss I am creating the universe! All life on earth is depending on me!!!" _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2015)

I made a drunk!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Don't use a cheat sheet it's no fun that way!!!!



didn't know there was one....


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

I just made a smoothie! Okay enough I have to get my sorry ass to work . . . .


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I made a drunk!!



I tried to put my drunk in my airplane last nite to make a plane crash but it didn't work lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Oct 14, 2015)

Can't actually play the game at work, @Kevin. It looks cool but that's a line I don't cross on "government dime" type of situations. I gotta keep my family fed and I'm not having much luck hunting so far this year. ;)

And for the record, you don't think this universe was created on the first try, do you? Lousy God my hiney. I bet it takes me longer than 36 moves to make life. Hell I tried for several years before my first kid was born. ;)

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2015)

human+campfire....


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2015)

I discovered 133 elements...i need to go make dinner...hmm..i wonder what elements i need for that....


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2015)

I made @Brink !!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2015)

@frankp , can you use your phone? I have some down time games on mine I could pass along....


----------



## Brink (Oct 14, 2015)

Stoopid game made stoopid tailless monkey



ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 89689
> 
> I made @Brink !!!



You can't make a Brink. They just happen.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Oct 14, 2015)

Funny little game... But what does it say about me that in the first 39 steps I have blades, bayonets, scythe, gunpowder, bullets, guns, grenades, dynamite, flamethrower, and atomic bombs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

SENC said:


> Funny little game... But what does it say about me that in the first 39 steps I have blades, bayonets, scythe, gunpowder, bullets, guns, grenades, dynamite, flamethrower, and atomic bombs.



For real? I don't know how you did all that is 39 steps.


----------



## SENC (Oct 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> For real? I don't know how you did all that is 39 steps.


And neither do I. But with that combination, no wonder life has eluded me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

SENC said:


> And neither do I. But with that combination, no wonder life has eluded me.



Maybe you made some LCD the first thing?


----------



## Tony (Oct 14, 2015)

DAMN YOU KEVIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just wasted 1/2 hour I don't have to spare! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 14, 2015)

What is the actual name of the game? There are several of them at the Apple store.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 14, 2015)

Never mind. Looked back and found it. Thanks


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> Never mind. Looked back and found it. Thanks



Thanks? That's how you may feel now . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

Okay this little alchemy thing seems to getting popular here. Before anyone else gets sucked into the void, let me warn you there are many ways to play this game, not that there's any single best or right way because there are not. The way I approach it may not be for you, but one of the first things I did was download a list of all the "elements" that did not have the cheats so I had to play it like a chess match combined with an investigator. I am not going for speed or bragging rights or self delusion - I wanted to look at the list of things possible to make and try to figure out how to make them using only my own feeble brain. So for me it is slow going. 

The way to make this game suck (IMHO) is to just try to combine as many elements as fast as you can without ant thought simply hoping to get a result and thinking you are a Einstein. Don't rob yourself of the fun of this game by making it a contest - make it a treasure map and a self-challenge. It's fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Oct 15, 2015)

@ripjack13 no games on my phone. I just got the damn thing and I already hate it. It's more about "playing games at work" than actually playing on the computer versus the phone. I just can't bring myself to do it.

I did play this game last night for a piece. Only got up to 105 or so in the hour and a half I played while watching tv with the wife last night. I did get life in about 22 though, so better than I thought. Still don't have tools but I got a Wizard, an Angel, Excalibur, a robot, a blender (no fruit yet so no smoothies for me) a bunch of different birds and some other random stuff. No mammals except humans though... odd what order things happen in during the game. Definitely interesting though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 15, 2015)

see if you can get the wild animal... it is used in a few combos more than the others ive used...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2015)

@ripjack13

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2015)

I played this silly thing for 2 hours last night. Took me 15 minutes how to figure out to make Antarctica. 

I gave up on platypus for now - I think I am missing one of the elements (don't tell me if you solved it). I'm currently at 359 but not gonna play during lunch today - must have discipline . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## frankp (Oct 16, 2015)

Yeah, I tried for a little bit last night, @Kevin, and decided I'm stuck on something. Looked at images of some of the elements today (still bored at work) and now have a couple of ideas without actually looking at any of the cheats. Hopefully I'll get unstuck later tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2015)

I agree - I don't see the point in playing unless you work through it o your own. I too find myself having a random thought while working - like this morning I was sweeping the shop floor (no joke lol!) and it just came to me how to make a unicorn. I wasn't even thinking about the game - but I jumped on the laptop and bam got it first try. Pretty fun doing it that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 16, 2015)

As you get up the game a ways, are you finding any need to combine more than 2 elements, excluding situations where you put more than 2 together and they combine while making the final element?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't understand the question completely, so I'll give a shotgun answer and hope I hit it. 

As far as I know, none of the elements require a 3 element combination. When I first started playing it, like the first half hour, I was just mixing as many together as possible. I got bored with this immediately and decided to find a list of elements and approach it like chess, thinking about each move. So I don't mix more than two elements at a time and I can't remember ever having to add a 3rd (I don't even think I tried it though). 

I WILL say that many of the elements can be made more than one way. For example, you can get library from book+book AND book+human (working on memory but 99% positive that is right) so even if you have "Do Not Combine Previous Elements" selected, if you got library the first time from book+book, then later you try book+human you're going to get library again because the database only recognizes what combines you've made not what results you have in your ledger. 

Did I answer it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2015)

I thought I would try another while sitting here - I looked at the list and see there's a way to make a ghost, so I combined angel and corpse. Didn't work. But this is the way I play it. I'm not going to try ghost again until I have a better idea instead of trying a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2015)

Another thing I noticed many times - I know damn well I made fabric last night but it is not in my list (even though I unchecked "Hide Final Elements..." just to make sure, but fabric is not there. And this has happened at least a dozen times that I'm aware of. Have you noticed this?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2015)

I just got angel on my wifes account. 

I haven't noticed anything missing. Did you sign in to save everything?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes I always sign in to pick up where I left off. I'm closing in on 400 I sure don't want to lose it lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 16, 2015)

Kevin, you did answer my question. Bottom line, nothing requires 3 separate elements to make a new element. 
It's funny hearing stuff some folks made and others haven't at different points...I'm about 150 and have had angel for a while, as well as an RV, engineer, and wind turbine...but for past 30 elements, it occasionally asks me "try to make a wild animal", and I'm stumped. I don't want help, yet, if you know...but kind of frustrating. I think the approach on knowing what's out there to make would help at some point, if only reverse engineer what made them and get some progress...not knowing what final elements exist makes it a chore!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2015)

TimR said:


> Kevin, you did answer my question. Bottom line, nothing requires 3 separate elements to make a new element.
> It's funny hearing stuff some folks made and others haven't at different points...I'm about 150 and have had angel for a while, as well as an RV, engineer, and wind turbine...but for past 30 elements, it occasionally asks me "try to make a wild animal", and I'm stumped. I don't want help, yet, if you know...but kind of frustrating. I think the approach on knowing what's out there to make would help at some point, if only reverse engineer what made them and get some progress...not knowing what final elements exist makes it a chore!!



I'm totally with you. Here's the list of elements I use - it doesn't show the answers. It's not cheating at all. Without it you'll *never *solve them all or even get close. After I hit about 100 I start using it. In a way it makes it more challenging and definitely more fun! I haven't got to play much today I am having withdrawals lol. I wish I had time to take the spaces out of the list and put them in a table to make them more condensed. Probably an easy way to do it but I don't know it. I just started at the top after about 100 and have been working my way down now. Even just going down the list you'll have a revelation about what two elements probably make that are not even in view and you'll go grab them and see - some are obvious but some are pretty clever and it makes you feel smart lol. 

Acid Rain

Air

Airplane

Alarm Clock

Alcohol

Algae

Alien

Allergy

Alligator

Alpaca

Ambulance

Angel

Angler

Ant

Antarctica

Aquarium

Archipelago

Armadillo

Armor

Ash

Astronaut

Astronaut Icecream

Atmosphere

Atomic Bomb

Aurora

Avalanche

Axe

Bacon

Bacteria

Baker

Bakery

Banana

Banana Bread

Bandage

Bank

Barn

Bat

Batman

Batter

Bayonet

Bbq

Beach

Beaver

Bee

Beehive

Beer

Bicycle

Bird

Birdhouse

Black Hole

Blade

Blender

Blizzard

Blood

Boat

Boiler

Bone

Bonsai Tree

Book

Bread

Brick

Bridge

Broom

Bullet

Bulletproof Vest

Bus

Butcher

Butter

Butterfly

Cactus

Cake

Camel

Campfire

Candle

Candy Cane

Cannon

Car

Caramel

Carbon Dioxide

Carrot

Cart

Castle

Cat

Catnip

Caviar

Centaur

Cereal

Chainsaw

Chameleon

Charcoal

Cheese

Cheeseburger

Chicken

Chicken Soup

Chicken Wing

Chimney

Christmas Stocking

Christmas Tree

Cigarette

City

Clay

Clock

Cloud

Coal

Coconut

Coconut Milk

Coffin

Cold

Computer

Computer Mouse

Confetti

Constellation

Cookie

Corpse

Cotton

Cow

Crayon

Crow

Crystal Ball

Cuckoo

Cyborg

Cyclist

Dam

Darth Vader

Day

Desert

Dew

Diamond

Dinosaur

Doctor

Dog

Doge

Doghouse

Don Quixote

Donut

Double Rainbow

Dough

Dragon

Drone

Drum

Drunk

Dry Ice

Duck

Duckling

Dune

Dust

Dynamite

Eagle

Earth

Earthquake

Eclipse

Egg

Egg Timer

Electric Car

Electric Eel

Electrician

Electricity

Email

Energy

Engineer

Eruption

Excalibur

Explosion

Fabric

Fairy Tale

Family

Family Tree

Farm

Farmer

Faun

Fence

Field

Fire

Fire Extinguisher

Fireman

Fireplace

Firetruck

Fireworks

Fish

Fishing Rod

Flamethrower

Flashlight

Flood

Flour

Flower

Flute

Flying Fish

Flying Squirrel

Fog

Forest

Fortune Cookie

Fossil

Fountain

Fox

Frankenstein

French Fries

Fridge

Frog

Fruit

Fruit Tree

Galaxy

Garden

Gardener

Geyser

Ghost

Gift

Gingerbread House

Gingerbread Man

Glacier

Glass

Glasses

Gnome

Goat

Godzilla

Gold

Golem

Granite

Grass

Grave

Gravestone

Graveyard

Greenhouse

Grenade

Grilled Cheese

Grim Reaper

Gun

Gunpowder

Hail

Ham

Hamburger

Hammer

Hamster

Hard Roe

Harp

Hay

Hay Bale

Hedge

Helicopter

Hero

Hippo

Honey

Horizon

Horse

Horseshoe

Hospital

Hourglass

House

Human

Hummingbird

Hurricane

Husky

Ice

Ice Cream

Ice Cream Truck

Iceberg

Iced Tea

Idea

Igloo

Internet

Isle

Ivy

Jack-O'-Lantern

Jam

Jedi

Jerky

Juice

Keyboard Cat

Kite

Knight

Lake

Lamp

Lava

Lava Lamp

Lawn Mower

Leaf

Leather

Lemonade

Letter

Life

Light

Light Bulb

Lighthouse

Lightsaber

Lion

Livestock

Lizard

Log Cabin

Love

Lumberjack

Mac And Cheese

Mailman

Manatee

Map

Mars

Marshmallows

Mayonnaise

Meat

Medusa

Mermaid

Metal

Meteor

Meteoroid

Microscope

Milk

Milk Shake

Minotaur

Mirror

Mold

Monarch

Money

Monkey

Moon

Moss

Motorcycle

Mountain

Mountain Goat

Mountain Range

Mouse

Mousetrap

Mud

Mummy

Music

Narwhal

Needle

Nerd

Nessie

Nest

Newspaper

Night

Ninja

Ninja Turtle

Oasis

Obsidian

Ocean

Oil

Omelette

Optical Fiber

Orchard

Origami

Ostrich

Owl

Oxygen

Ozone

Paint

Palm

Paper

Paper Airplane

Parachute

Parrot

Pasta

Peacock

Pegasus

Pencil

Pencil Sharpener

Penguin

Penicillin

Petroleum

Phoenix

Picnic

Pie

Pig

Pigeon

Piggy Bank

Pilot

Pinocchio

Pipe

Piranha

Pirate

Pirate Ship

Pitchfork

Pizza

Planet

Plankton

Plant

Platypus

Pond

Popsicle

Pottery

Pressure

Printer

Prism

Pterodactyl

Puddle

Pumpkin

Pyramid

Quicksand

Rain

Rainbow

Rat

Recipe

Reindeer

Ring

River

Robot

Rocket

Roller Coaster

Roomba

Rope

Rose

Ruins

Ruler

Rust

Rv

Saddle

Safety Glasses

Sailboat

Sailor

Salt

Sand

Sand Castle

Sandpaper

Sandstone

Sandstorm

Sandwich

Santa

Scalpel

Scarecrow

Scissors

Scorpion

Scythe

Sea

Seagull

Seahorse

Seal

Seaplane

Seasickness

Seaweed

Sewing Machine

Shark

Sheep

Sheet Music

Shuriken

Sickness

Skateboard

Skeleton

Ski Goggles

Sky

Skyscraper

Sledge

Sloth

Smog

Smoke

Smoothie

Snake

Snow

Snow Globe

Snowball

Snowboard

Snowman

Snowmobile

Soap

Soda

Solar Cell

Solar System

Sound

Space

Space Station

Spaceship

Sphinx

Spider

Squirrel

Star

Starfish

Statue

Steak

Steam

Steam Engine

Steamboat

Steel

Steel Wool

Stethoscope

Stone

Storm

Story

Sugar

Sun

Sundial

Sunflower

Sunglasses

Super Nova

Surfer

Sushi

Swamp

Sweater

Swim Goggles

Swimmer

Sword

Swordfish

Tank

Tardis

Taser

Tea

Telescope

The Doctor

The One Ring

Thread

Tide

Time

Titanic

Toast

Tobacco

Tool

Toucan

Tractor

Train

Treasure

Treasure Map

Tree

Treehouse

Trojan Horse

Tsunami

Tunnel

Turtle

Twilight

Tyrannosaurus Rex

Ufo

Umbrella

Unicorn

Vacuum Cleaner

Vampire

Vase

Vegetable

Village

Volcano

Vulture

Wagon

Wall

Wand

Warrior

Watch

Water

Water Gun

Water Lily

Water Pipe

Waterfall

Wave

Wax

Web

Werewolf

Wheat

Wheel

Wild Animal

Wild Boar

Wind

Wind Turbine

Windmill

Wine

Wire

Witch

Wizard

Wolf

Wood

Woodpecker

Wool

Wrapping Paper

Yeti

Yoda

Yogurt

Zombie

BONUS GEMS

Astronaut Ice Cream
Doge
Keyboard Cat
Nessie
Ninja Turtle
The One Ring
Yeti
TARDIS
The doctor


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey i made an astronaut ice cream today! I was just going through ice cream with everything....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2015)

I made snake wood!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2015)

Awesome!!! Haven't played in couple days - didn't know snakewood even existed way cool!!! It's not even on the list. It's not even on the Gem list! I have both elements that I'm sure will make it thanks for the hint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2015)

Ah you fooled me lol no such thing. You got me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2015)

Heh heh heh....actually , I was just making a funny...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Oct 19, 2015)

Up to 300+ now. There are a few "obvious" ones that are still alluding me though. I'll get them one of these days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2015)

frankp said:


> Up to 300+ now. There are a few "obvious" ones that are still alluding me though. I'll get them one of these days.



Me too Frank. It took me forever to get snake and when I did I was pissed - one of the few that is really a stretch. I'm giving it a half hour during sandwich time now - not to 400 yet but close ...


----------



## frankp (Oct 19, 2015)

Ha, seeing the picture for water pipe is not what I was thinking. That gives me a couple ideas for later tonight. Need to find hammer and paper and I think that will open up a few more for me... and figuring out how to make candy from sugar. No hints though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2015)

Nope no hints. I can't figure out black hole!!!


----------



## frankp (Oct 19, 2015)

I can give you a hint I think will work for blackhole but I haven't found one part of it yet.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2015)

I solved it before I came back out to the shop. It's another one of those where the elements used make perfect sense and once you do solve it you go . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2015)

I've been working on it for about 45 minutes and stuck at 399 for the past 30. Think I'll come back to it tomorrow just drawing all blanks right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah, I think I picked up half a dozen more last night in the 30 minutes or so I played. Just one or two that are holding me from getting 10 or 15 more.


----------



## TimR (Oct 20, 2015)

Well...this is total BS! I'm at 163, created a friggin "Tardis", which I've never heard of, and still the thing keeps saying (for about the last 100 elements), "Try to make a wild animal"...it's mocking me. Maybe some luck later this evening. 
I saw that Kevin posted the list...but I'm trying to avoid for now, working from what little clues it offers. 
Tardis my @#%.


----------



## frankp (Oct 20, 2015)

@TimR, yeah I avoided the list until I really started getting stuck on things (somewhere in the low to mid 200s). The TARDIS (it's actually an acronym) is the time machine/spaceship from Dr Who. You can also create "The Doctor" from Dr Who. 

My solution for the black hole didn't work, so I'm still thinking about that one and I still haven't gotten "simple stuff" like paper, which provides a whole bunch more things after you get it. Some things I thought would be obvious and trivial have not been and some of the things I got early on I wouldn't have expected until much later. Such is the way the game goes, I think.


----------



## TimR (Oct 20, 2015)

Well...I read up on what a Tardis is...but now that you said what you said, I got "The Doctor" right away. Ok...a quasi cheat since you mentioned it...but that's ok. Paper...hmmm, I know what at least one part should be, but combining has been less than effective with what stuff I would have expected. 
I mean c'mon, I've created astronauts, bacon and a Tardis...and I can't create paper!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Oct 20, 2015)

That's how I feel and I haven't figured out Bacon! I got ham, I got meat, I got a pig, I got a butcher but I haven't figured out bacon. Come to think of it I may not have tried the butcher with the pig! One more for tonight! :)


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2015)

Paper was easy as pie. 

Tim, you ain't got your head right about this list thing. What if I locked you in my shop and said:

_Tim, I have thousands of parts in this shop. I want you to build me 15 specific items before you get any food or water. 

What items do you want me to build? 

I have the list right here in my pocket ....

No! No no no!!! Keep the list I want to guess at the items and try to build them!!!_




























(One week later...)

_Just checking in on you Tim how's is coming? Oh my how impressive I see you have made a mess. Unfortunately a mess on the list. Are you sure you don't want this list? . . . _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 20, 2015)

I may have to ponder that ... good point, but I'm ok with a little free-thinking on what may be possible to conjure up. I know eventually I'm going to tire, and will go to the list though.


----------



## TimR (Oct 21, 2015)

So...I got "mountain" and I got "dew"...but guess what won't go together to make a citrusy sweet caffeinated drink!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Frank I never play games on my computer but recently while sitting in the doctor's office and nothing was happening on WB, I downloaded a game called Little Alchemy. Don't start playing it unless you want to become addicted. If I know you it's the kind of thing you'll get hooked on too.
> 
> Little Alchemy
> 
> You can curse me later lol.





ripjack13 said:


> I just made Yoda!!!!



I just made Darth Vader!!!

@Don Ratcliff you'll get a kick outa this thing....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I just made Darth Vader!!!
> 
> @Don Ratcliff you'll get a kick outa this thing....


You bass turd!

An hour in the blink of an eye. I really don't like you right now...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 26, 2016)

I'd forgotten about this game. going to have to give it a whirl when I have a month to kill...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2021)

Anyone tried Little Alchemy 2? 
I have it. It's sooo much fun. It has monsters!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## trc65 (Jan 5, 2021)

I really didn't need to read this thread! 

Internet is slow tonight, or I'd probably already be playing......

These type of threads need a disclaimer before they are displayed. Something like "_*read at your own risk, you are about to go down another rabbit hole you really don't have time for"*_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2021)

Ha!! Sorry man. I need to recruit some more into my hell with this game....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 5, 2021)

Some moderators sure do have a lot of time on their hands. Seems Marc has found another addiction besides WB.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 5, 2021)

That's probably why they just had to add Eric as a mod.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 5, 2021)

I’m too busy playing this stupid game to get work done now. Should have known better than go see what Marc was up to but, no, I had to go an try it. Dang you Marc. I didn’t need another addiction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 6, 2021)

Ok, I just created the universe and that’s not even close to being the end. Got to admit this is more entertaining as watching the depressing nightly news.


----------

